# It's back...



## Jim G. (Feb 14, 2012)

My AGR site shows the 30% bonus for a points buy is back. This time the buy chart actually shows the bonus and list the dates as 02/14/2012 thru 03/31/2012. Just go for it!


----------



## Exiled in Express (Feb 14, 2012)

Excellent news! I am not scrambling against the award level increase so will wait for the elusive 50% bonus or end of year sale but glad to see AGR is offering this for those that need a few last points before April.


----------



## boxcar479 (Feb 14, 2012)

Exiled in Express said:


> Excellent news! I am not scrambling against the award level increase so will wait for the elusive 50% bonus or end of year sale but glad to see AGR is offering this for those that need a few last points before April.


Yep, me too! I fell for that 30% offer last year. Twice ! !(I bought my wife points)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 14, 2012)

The 50% bonus was nice, but lets be honest here. Buying AGR points is not that bad of a value even with a *0%* bonus. At least not compared to Amtrak's bedroom rates that cost double or even triple first class airfare these days. I don't know who all these people are who supposedly pay $3,000 each way for a domestic trip in a 1970's fiberglass prison cell, but more power to 'em!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2012)

It's true!




It was on the monthly e-newsletter, and the link went right to the page showing the bonuses!


----------



## gatelouse (Feb 14, 2012)

Exiled in Express said:


> Excellent news! I am not scrambling against the award level increase so will wait for the elusive 50% bonus or end of year sale but glad to see AGR is offering this for those that need a few last points before April.


Likewise here--holding out for a 50% bonus, or will buy at 30% toward the end of the year if the larger bonus isn't forthcoming.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 15, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Exiled in Express said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent news! I am not scrambling against the award level increase so will wait for the elusive 50% bonus or end of year sale but glad to see AGR is offering this for those that need a few last points before April.
> ...


Not a Guarantee that the 50% Bonus Offer nor the Second 30% one will show up! :unsure: "Youse pays your money and youse takes your chances!" I bought the 30% last year then the 50% Showed up later, my G/F bought the 50% offer, then transferred them to my account and we were able to go to California on a nice 2 Zone Bedroom R.T. Award! :wub:

Im gonna snag the 30% offer while it's here so can book an award trip before the Point Redemptions go up April 1st!!!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 15, 2012)

I would agree with Jim. If you are planning to beat the points increase for bedrooms on April 1 and need some additional points, it would certainly pay to buy some now. 

The difference in what you would lose on a later bedroom purchase can be partially offset by the additional points you will gain on the 30% deal 

And we are assuming that Amtrak will offer a 50% deal later :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree with Bill and Jim.

There is no guarantee that there will be bonuses later in the year. You mentioned "... at the end of the year". What if there is no bonus going on in December?



I'd rather have 30% more points then 0% more points!





And BTW: Last year was the 1st time (IIRC) that I saw 2 (let alone 3) bonus buy points offers in the same year!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't remember - when did they offer 30% and 50% last year? IIRC, I bought points (without a bonus) early last year, only to have a 50% bonus show up soon after (like February or so).


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

IIRC, last year, they had a 30% bonus in the spring (when most people bought points). Then in the summer or fall, they came out with a 50% bonus, but many already bought their yearly maximum!



Then at the end of the year, they came out with 30% again.

As I said, I don't believe I ever saw 2 (let alone 3) bonus offers in the same year! It may happen, but I myself would not count on it!


----------



## JayPea (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought my 10,000 points to make sure of this deal. I got my bonus the hard way, though. I stupidly bought 5,000 points when the first (false) ad came up, and of course received no bonus points. My fault all the way for not making sure the offer was correct. However, I did send a polite email, stressing I was in no way looking to get the 1500 bonus points, but just to point out to AGR to be a bit more careful next time about posting such offers. Lo and behold, I find this morning an extra 1500 points anyway! I specifically mentioned I was not looking to gain the bonus points, but on the other hand, I won't pass them up. And I bought the additional 5,000 points this morning also. So I got my 3,000 extra points anyway.


----------



## boxcar479 (Feb 19, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> IIRC, last year, they had a 30% bonus in the spring (when most people bought points). Then in the summer or fall, they came out with a 50% bonus, but many already bought their yearly maximum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you are right about that, I guess if I hold out for the 50% promotion I could be holding out a long time. I guess the 3000 point bonus is a sure thing, and I better get it while the getting is good :help:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 19, 2012)

I just punched in for a Full Pull of 13,000 using my AGR Card. I know this has been discussed some time back, but since AGR is now in house, does that count as a "Double Dip" Bonus on the AGR Card Points?


----------



## TimePeace (Feb 20, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I just punched in for a Full Pull of 13,000 using my AGR Card. I know this has been discussed some time back, but since AGR is now in house, does that count as a "Double Dip" Bonus on the AGR Card Points?


I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## jb64 (Feb 20, 2012)

If I understand your question correctly, the answer is no because you are not buying the points from amtrak, but rather points.com so no double bonus. Sorry.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2012)

Right, the "buy points" is actually from Points.com - not Amtrak or AGR, so you only receive 1 AGR point per $!


----------



## gatelouse (Feb 20, 2012)

The risk-averse can consider a "dollar-cost averaging" approach. Buy 5000 now, and buy another 5000 to max out your yearly cap during the next sale. If the next sale is 50%, you've won a little; if the next is 30% again, you break even, and if there are no more bonuses for the rest of the year, then you lose a little.

I have enough banked points (and don't intend to redeem for a bedroom anytime soon) so I'm taking the full gamble. Roll me a 50% buy bonus AGR!


----------



## Rhodyred (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm new at this.... Can someone please help. Here is the situation

My hubby and I want to go from prove, ri to ft. Lauderdale and back...

We each have 2250 points now.

If we want a sleeper car, how many points do we each need to buy?


----------



## jb64 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rhode Island to Florida is one zone (eastern) so someone needs a total of 15000 points for a roomette(for both of you) or 20000 for a bedroom if booked before April 1. After that, the amount of the bedroom goes up. If you want to go coach, you will each need 8000 points for a coach ticket (16000 total).


----------



## Lakeshore (May 16, 2012)

Just saw that the 30% promo is active again, for those who missed out earlier

*Special offer: 30% more points!*

Now there are even more reasons to top up your Amtrak Guest Rewards account! Buy Amtrak Guest Rewards points between May 14 and June 30, 2012 and automatically receive a 30% bonus on the number of points purchased.


----------



## amamba (May 16, 2012)

exciting! Thanks!


----------



## dlagrua (May 16, 2012)

Since the AGR redemption points needed to book anything went up, my plan is to maximize getting more points. Im holding out for fall to see if the 50% offer comes back again. if it does I will buy 10,000 points.


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 17, 2012)

I'm also holding out. Hoping for the 50% offer later this year.


----------



## white rabbitt (May 17, 2012)

thank u, i just bought 5,000 points


----------



## gatelouse (May 21, 2012)

Interesting--always at the end of a (fiscal?) quarter. First offer expires March 31; this one expires June 30.

Anyone remember when the 50% offer ran and expired?


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 21, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Interesting--always at the end of a (fiscal?) quarter. First offer expires March 31; this one expires June 30.
> 
> Anyone remember when the 50% offer ran and expired?


IIRC it was around October last year.


----------

